# Do you think its worth it to Overclock the CPU or the GPU in the Gnex?



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I currently run Cm10 4.1.2 with Lean Kernel, and I find that my phone is extremely smooth, quick, and the battery life is much improved over stock.

Leankernel technically supports GPU overclocking, and CPU overclocking....

But.. I have heard the phone runs best when you leave everything alone and let it run stock.

Can someone cut through the BS, and actually let me know real world use what differences I will have if I chose to overclock the CPU or the GPU?

I am not interested in reduced battery life....

I am mainly interested in what the significance of overclocking the GPU to 384 or 507 will do?

Will the current hardware last 1 year and 4 months from now? This is when i can use my next upgrade..

I just want to know that when i upgrade to Android 4.2, and then 4.3 etc... The software doesnt become to taxing on the hardware.

Yarly do you have any thoughts on this?

P.S. I do not Run benchmarks, or heavy graphic intensive games on my phone!

Only games i play are angry birds, or Bad piggies.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CPU no, GPU maybe (as it will increase frame rates a bit if they're laggy at all), but it'll drain your battery faster when you do GPU intensive things like games.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

yarly are u going to pick up the Nexus 4? Im super jealous of the hardware.. that 2 gigs of ram really gives the phone a lot of room to breathe, and the quad core processor cant hurt either...

I wonder how much I could pick up a Nexus 4 for... Im guessing it will be 500 dollars which is way to much.. and I am not interested in switching carriers either. So if its Att/T-mobile only.... no thanks.

Verizon has to pick up the next nexus! They carry the iphone which is free from carrier software etc.. only fair to carry the nexus as well. Then let all the other people who love crappy touchwiz and sense buy the other devices.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> yarly are u going to pick up the Nexus 4?


Nope. I don't think a phone exists that would make me pay an early termination fee and switch carriers. Especially not this phone. Kind of disappointed they went with one of the few Qualcomm SoCs that did not have a global modem baseband built into it. Have to double check, but I dont think it has any modem at all within the SoC, it's all external modules and that means if they roll out a version with CDMA/LTE in it, it's probably going to suck battery way more than say an S3.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I have my max CPU speed set to 1.35 GHz and it actually gets there


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep in mind, overclocking gpu by a lot (507) can fry it... I'd just stay with 384 or 307


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

on 512gpu from february..never came back to 307\384,no prob so far,phone buyed november 2011


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Could someone with a overclocked/tweaked quad core device please post your nbench results?
nbench app: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.drolez.nbench

See results I've collected for some stock Android devices, and PCs (Pentium 4, Core i7, etc): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1270596


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Remember that at 512MHz GPU speed many situations will be starved for memory bandwidth to achieve maximum efficiency on the fps. Sure it will get you more, but overall efficiency will be lower.

Some kernels allow for overclocking of bus speeds,RAM, and l3 cache, but you really cant go too much higher than 15% OC on those before things become unstable for most people.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

so my main takeaway is leave the CPU and GPU alone.. will do.

Anyone have any thought on scripts like v6 supercharger? or any that actually help?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nope. I don't think a phone exists that would make me pay an early termination fee and switch carriers. Especially not this phone. Kind of disappointed they went with one of the few Qualcomm SoCs that did not have a global modem baseband built into it. Have to double check, but I dont think it has any modem at all within the SoC, it's all external modules and that means if they roll out a version with CDMA/LTE in it, it's probably going to suck battery way more than say an S3.


According to my brief research, the unit does have a global radio and supports all the typical GSM and UMTS/HSPA/HDSPA frequency bands for such a device (it looks like it might come in two versions, probably NA and Europe/Asia.) System on a chip isn't always superior, and the difference in power usage would be negligible at this point in manufacturing technology.


----------

